# General > AquaTalk >  Where can I find wild Discus in Singapore?

## Poe835

Hi,
I'll be visiting Singapore for a day next month. Can someone please tell me which fish store I will have the best chance of finding wild discus? This is my first time in Singapore so I don't know my way around yet. So any address or directions would be greatly appreciated. For what it's worth, I'll be staying at the Albert Court Hotel near little India MRT.

thanks so much!
Poe

----------


## joopsg

Hi Poe, welcome to our sunny country singapore. To my knowledge, wild discus are also hard to come by in sg. However, the usual place we hobbyist go to get wild discus will be Gan Fish Farm n CF (if they still have).

----------


## jhseah

Saw some yellow heckels for sale at Neo Kim Suey (not sure if spell correctly) Aquarium located near Kovan mrt station.

----------


## benny

Gan's Fish Farm would indeed be a good choice, but please check availaility before heading there. It's a long journey and getting back is also a problem.

If you are here over the weekend, some of us might be free to show you around.

Cheers,

----------


## Poe835

wow..thanks for all the advice guys! 
I have no idea where Gan's is. Can you tell me what's the best way to get there? Do I need to hop on a taxi or something? Where exactly is this place? I tried to find a map of it but couldn't. I won't be there in a weekend though (I'll be there Friday)  :Sad:  but that's for the generous offer.

----------


## michael lai

Hi Poe835,
Welcome to Aquatic Quotient, not too sure about the availability of the discus now but will let you know over the weekends. If you are coming next month, drop me a note I'll see if I can squeeze out half a day for you. No worries we won't trade you for 'Heckels'. The least we could do for a friend from the land of a thousand smiles. :Smile:

----------


## Poe835

Hi Michael. Thank you very much for your kind offer! Actually, I'll be there friday April 14 so that's in two weeks. Thanks again!

----------


## michael lai

Hmm....shouldn't be a problem. I'll see you then, let me try to get 1 or 2 more kakis. Then it would be more fun :Grin:  Call me at 98808993 if you have any sudden change of plans.

----------


## ranmasatome

OH!!! so this is the outing you're talking about...
okay lets go see discus with Poe then.. :Grin:

----------


## bclee

> Hi Michael. Thank you very much for your kind offer! Actually, I'll be there friday April 14 so that's in two weeks. Thanks again!


Isn't that the Songkran festival in Thailand? You wouldn't mind if we throw water on you, would you? :Grin:  

BTW, I have not seen shipment of discus at Gan's recently. Michael, you might want with Gan to check before you head out there.

BC

----------


## michael lai

Thanks for the heads up BCLee, will try to check out some of the LFS this weekend if we can finish Nicklaus's tank in time. :Smile:

----------


## kemp

bro, great gesture from you!!!  :Well done:  



> Hmm....shouldn't be a problem. I'll see you then, let me try to get 1 or 2 more kakis. Then it would be more fun Call me at 98808993 if you have any sudden change of plans.

----------


## Poe835

Guys, I'm overwhelmed by your hospitality! I'm actually on my honeymoon trip to New Zealand and will stop over in Singapore on my way back.  :Smile:  My wife doesn't know I'm on a secret mission to see if I can find some interesting aquatic mosses in NZ.  :Smile:  I'll be sure to share some if I get lucky and find anything.
Michael, I'll give you a call on Thursday night, April 13. BC, Songkran is actually April 13...but it's so darn hot here already!

thanks again guys!
Poe

----------


## michael lai

Congratulations! newlyweds I see....naughty,naughty, Poe. If that's the case, let me first check whether they have the discus or not. Then we decide on the itineary, got to be a fast one or ......anyway, welcome to the club and to the end of freedom. :Laughing:  hang loose, man. I'll see you. Sorry, would have love to converse with you in Thai but those that I learn is only meant for the ladies. :Grin:

----------


## Wackytpt

> Hi Michael. Thank you very much for your kind offer! Actually, I'll be there friday April 14 so that's in two weeks. Thanks again!


We will check it out for you either this week or next weekend. 

PS : Mike, my name is Nicholas .. please spell it properly .. haha

----------


## Poe835

Michael, you're scaring me with the freedom thing. Actually I'm planning to let the wife go shopping while I run out  :Smile:  ha ha..

Here's a picture of my 400L tank. I currently have 3 domestic discus in there..and I want ~2 more..wilds if possible. Strangely, 2 of the domestics paired up a week after I put them in and now they're cleaning a spot on the wood. The good thing about these domestics is that they don't seem to know that cherry shrimps are edible. They behave very nicely and leave the shrimps alone. Not sure if it will be like this when I put the wilds in.
Here's the front of the tank:


and the back:


Here's a pic of them trying to figure out what these little red buggers are...

----------


## Wackytpt

Hi,

The discus might not eat the adult sizes cherries. But rest assure they will snack on the tiny ones  :Razz: 

I have kept discus in a planted tank with cherry shirmps.

----------


## michael lai

Lovely tank Poe, looks like your plants and fish are in the pink of health. Don't worry about the 'freedom' thing :Laughing:  only a difference in perspective. :Grin:  By the way, I see you are also a accomplished photographer. Great.

----------


## Poe835

Michael, the pics were taken with a point-n-shoot 3.2mp camera..and handheld. I've been drooling for a D200 (since I already have Nikon lens) but still trying to convince the boss... no luck so far  :Smile:

----------


## michael lai

> Michael, the pics were taken with a point-n-shoot 3.2mp camera..and handheld. I've been drooling for a D200 (since I already have Nikon lens) but still trying to convince the boss that spending $1700 USD is a good idea


Hahahaha....I know, tell me about it. I've since given up and saving to buy my own. Cool choice but I think it's too EX for me. :Smile:

----------


## Poe835

Michael,
for some reason, I can't send a PM to you. 
Anyway, can we meet slightly after noon, say ~12:30 or 1pm instead? My wife wants to go shopping in the morning so I'll hae to go with her (the boss  :Smile:  I will have to head for the airport at ~4pm so we'll have a couple hours. I hope this is ok with you. I'll give you a call thurs. night.

I'm in New Zealand right now. 

take care,
Poe

----------


## Wackytpt

> Michael,
> for some reason, I can't send a PM to you. 
> Anyway, can we meet slightly after noon, say ~12:30 or 1pm instead? My wife wants to go shopping in the morning so I'll hae to go with her (the boss  I will have to head for the airport at ~4pm so we'll have a couple hours. I hope this is ok with you. I'll give you a call thurs. night.
> 
> I'm in New Zealand right now. 
> 
> take care,
> Poe


Hi Poe,

I am replying on behalf of Mr Michael Lai (He is currently helping me scape my 3ft tank)  :Razz: .

He said just give him a buzz. He should be fine.

You looking for Wild Discus right. 

Regards
Nicholas Poey

----------


## michael lai

Hi Poe,
Shouldn't be a problem, a few hours is all we need :Grin:  Sorry couldn't reply earlier as I was stuck in ADA soil.... :Laughing:  Looking forward, later, till then be safe and god bless. :Smile:

----------

